# Five Ten or Specialized 2FO?



## EKEL (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm a relatively new, cautious rider but would like to upgrade to real flat pedals & shoes. I don't ride really techy terrain, just average XC trails. I've slipped pedals on rooty short downhill sections often enough to want better grip, I just don't want to try clipless yet.

I'm looking at the Five Ten Freerider Contacts or the Specialized 2FO's since they both have women's models. I've read the Five Tens sometimes delaminate. Anyone have that issue, or a recommendation for one or the other? Thanks....


----------



## Steel Calf (Feb 5, 2010)

Hello I'm a man but I did try on both shoes and the Specialized 2FO felt like a cavalier boot. I'm on my second pair of Freerider Contact now and while I wasn't very happy with wear of the first pair I still think they're the best shoes, however there's some silver linings on the horizon called Freerider Contact Pro with better sole material and shape.

As usual with clothes you've to try them on.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I've been riding 5-10 freeriders for years, no delamination here but I know it has happened to people.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

I've also been riding 5-10 freeriders and have had zero delamination issues. I will say from two women I ride with who purchased the women's versions, that they seem to run small/snug when they ordered the same size they wear in sneakers. I have the men's version and have had no issues.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I don't having sizing issues with the 5-10s .


----------



## stacers (Oct 29, 2012)

Love my Five Tens. I will say my regular Freeriders seemed to hold up better than the Freerider Contacts I'm running this year - no delamination (and I've probably ridden 1000 miles), but there are definitely a few worn spots where my pedals have torn up the sole. Nothing that would make me need to replace them though. 

I have a couple of friends who tried the Specialized 2FO, and said they don't stick to the pedals like their Five Tens. No personal experience, but that was enough to convince me to stick to what I've got!


----------



## EKEL (Sep 12, 2014)

Thank you all! I'd been leaning toward the five tens; maybe I'll give them a shot, I appreciate the input.


----------



## MsMel (Dec 4, 2016)

I really love my Five Tens. They are super comfortable.


----------



## EKEL (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks all--got the Five Tens (freerider contacts) & have been loving them! However, now that it's colder, wool socks underneath aren't enough. I'm tempted to get the Freerider EPS which are insulted, but--they only make a men's version. What do you all do for winter shoes with flats? Use shoe covers? Non-bike insulated shoes?


----------



## zooey (Oct 31, 2016)

I moved to SoCal to solve that prob. 

I started with FiveTen, tried others like Teva and Spec, but nothing matched the pedal-to-shoe confidence and feel of the FiveTens. The vets at the game have proven that they've remained the best. I honestly don't even remember why I wanted to try something that wasn't a FiveTen; I guess I just wanted to be anti-mainstream.

Seriously though, some of the FiveTens are seriously warm for our SoCal summers and I was looking for a more ventilated FiveTen. I recall seeing one that had mesh over the toe. The one I had before was the same welded plastic-like stuff they use for other panels, with a few small holes in it, and it was prone to stinking if it got wet (Karvers), which is probably what you want. The FiveTen Freerider Contact apparently is the one I'm asking for.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

It depends how cold and how long you re talking about, and of course there is lot of variability in cold feet. I used to go with the 5.10 Impact Highs down to mid 20s or so, they are pretty beefy and relatively warm. Adding an alpaca insole made a difference too, very cozy. Then I would switch to a regular winter boot for colder weather, something insulated but less bulky than a pac boot. Another option is buying a box of those toe-warmer packets that stick to your socks.

But I saw those 5.10 EPS with a bit of primaloft in the toe and was tempted by the svelter/grippier alternative to winter boots. Upon arrival of the hitop version I was not overly impressed as they don't have the rugged look of the Impacts, maybe more on the hipster side. But having used them a couple times I'm glad I kept them, although I'm not sure what temp they are good to. We had a quick drop to below 0F and not being sure of them I added a toe warmer, and they worked great for the hour commute. The insulated toe kept the warmth from the toe warmer in better.

Most important thing for warm feet is you need good wool socks and the shoes must not be tight - consider going up half size from your summer size so you have room for warm socks and good circulation. The socks must start out dry, even damp wool will chill your feet. I don't wear the wool socks in the office all day, ensuring I have a nice dry pair to put on for the ride home. Also, making sure your legs are warm will keep your feet, knees, and muscles happier.

Universal Cycles emails has a monthly discount code on any purchases over $100 (10% I think), they're a good place to get a few bucks on expensive 5.10s. Plus they promote a shelter cat in each email, nice people!


----------



## EKEL (Sep 12, 2014)

Thank you! I have the Five Ten Freerider Contacts (love them in warm weather!). So far I've tried a pair of synthetic cycling socks with warm wool socks layered over. A little snug, and my toes & still got a bit cold after 1 1/2 hours with temps in the 30s, but it worked well enough. An alpaca or shearling insole is a good idea, too, thanks. Still looking at the 5.10 EPS tho....


----------

